# Have : heresy marines (FW) unused. W:£££



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey all.



My little bro has given me a bunch of stuff to sell for him and split the cash, he is after an Xbox one so is saving,



He has-



15 mk 3 armour marines

15 mk 4 armour marines

10 Phobos bolter

10 umbra bolter.



They are all unused and pretty much untouched bar one or two clipped off the frame and had flash removed.



They are genuine, unfortunately I have no way to prove that as he says he "may" have one or two of the bags they came in but they are at home, he is at Uni!



However, check my feedback and my eBay feedback I can link you, I have neither the knowledge nor time to recast stuff and you can see I have never sold any FW in the past!



Make me offers, I will post oversea but shipping will be recorded and cost more. I am looking in the region of at least 2/3 RRP whatever that is.



Mike


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey man, do you have any pictures of said models, just so I can have a look?

And a link to your eBay would be appreciated


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

are they the standard mk3 and 4 or the legion versions?


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I can get pics as soon as I see him. May be next week though, I will pm you my eBay tonight after work Mortis.

They are the standard variant not legion


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Sorry guys. ALL SOLD.(pending payment. If he does not pay I will bump and post it)


----------

